# Compilando Kernel

## Marcelo Dias

Boa Tarde pessoal,

Seguinte sou novo utilizador dessa distro mais perfeita q já usei, mas estou com um problema q ainda não consegui resolver, primeiro pq foi a primeira vez q usei genkernel, mas acredito que fui bem, mas devo estar errando em alguma coisa.

Executei:

```

genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Até ai mais ou menos, alterei quase nada no menuconfig, pq não tenho muito conhecimento, mas no restante mandei ver...

Verifiquei q ele criou arquivo de inicialização do /boot e alterou o arquivo /boot/grub/menu.lst

Mas quando vai iniciar com o novo boot e vem com a seguinte mensagem:

Block Device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device

Could not find the root block device in

e ai tem opção para acesser pelo shell, skip ou reiniciar...

agora não sei oque posso fazer para resolver, se é um problema de configuração do grub ou ainda algo do menuconfig

abaixo segue o menu.lst:

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.27-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

Se precisar de mais informações é só pedir ai, valeu pessoal

----------

## stilldre

tive o mesmo problema aqui tambem a solucao foi usar o lilo... pelo que vi pode ser o fato de o livecd emular scsi ao ler as particoes... entao eu ajustei o fstab para montar /dev/hda2 usei o lilo e adicionei o argumento root=/dev/hda2 (minha particao /) na tela inicial... espero ter ajudado

----------

## Marcelo Dias

Obrigado stilldre

Cara, tentei trocar o meu gerenciador grub pelo lilo, mas mesmo assim continua com o mesmo problemas, valeu pela força...

como sou novo no gentoo, eu acredito q deva ser alguma coisa no menuconfig na hora de compilar, alguma coisa que estou esquecendo ou adicionando sem necessidade e da esse problema, o meu grub funciona normal para o kernel r5, meu HD é sata, alguem mais pode dar alguma ajuda....

----------

